# Who's got the oldest working plow truck here?



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Like the title says, who's got the oldest working plow truck? How many miles?, How many transmissions has it gone thru? Biggest storm it has ever plowed?
Mine is a 1990 Ford f250hd 5.8L 93000 original miles, original drivetrain, excellent condition, deepest storm plowed was almost 30".


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mines newer but its one hell of a tough truck.

99 Chevy Tahoe 4 door, 95 thousand original, original drivetrain AND ORIGINAL FRONT END. Had the plow for 9 seasons now. Sits on the ground when you lift the 7'6'' HD but she always starts up, runs strong and it'll push anything. Getting a little crusty underneath. Biggest storm was Nemo, 36''.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

my beloved CJ7 was an 1983 it started plowing in 1992 and had a good hard life. it was used commercially for 21 years when I sold it. had 130k on the frame. 2 motors by choice for more hp , 2 transmissions second one was bullet proof. both axles swapped, transfer case beefed and just about everything else was done at some point atleast once. Most things were updated for reliability. She served me well and still miss it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1955 jeep


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

Antlerart06;1658938 said:


> 1955 jeep


That thing looks like fun! Does the heat work?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

75 Bronco, 302, C4, 2 overhauls (for more power).


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Last year I built my Dad a plow truck out of one of our old farm trucks. 82 Chevy 3/4 ton with a beat 8ft meyer. Hes a lot happier in that than out in the cold on the old loader tractor! Made it all through last season without an issue!

Heres a shot of the old girl after I dug it out of the weeds (literally) and got it ready for him, but just before the plow install. Shot the bottom half black to "hide" the rust... lol Just occurred to me I never got a pic of it with the plow installed!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

cj7plowing, That is one nice looking Jeep!


----------



## Canadian2a (Aug 5, 2013)

1962 Land Rover.Odo shows just over 70000 miles,but in all honesty that is more than likely 170000 or even 270000.......to the best of my knowledge its been used almost every day since new by the orginal owner,other than when I had it off the road for a rebuild 12 years ago.Engine and transmission was rebuilt at that time,rings were worn in engine and a couple of bearings in tranny were very noisy.I use it as my daily driver and to keep my driveway clear.We usually get one or two heavy dumps per winter in the range of between 30-60cm's of snow.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow. Talk about work horses


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice thread, keep them coming.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Not a small truck, but this private contractor was using this older International R Series dump truck to plow in New Jersey last winter


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow some neat rigs!
That cj7 would be an awesome residential plow rig. 
I really like the international dump truck.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

We have our 1946 Willys CJ-2A That my grand father bought new in 1947. Still has the optional working willys plow.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like a cool truck, get some pic's and post them ! Thumbs Up


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

*I really miss this old truck.*


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

77-85 chevy trucks here. all of them have been plow trucks since they day they rolled off of the dealer lot. all still plowing.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

GSS LLC;1667961 said:


> 77-85 chevy trucks here. all of them have been plow trucks since they day they rolled off of the dealer lot. all still plowing.


How do you keep them from rusting after all these years?


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

Just sold the old girl last spring it was a great truck.
79 c30 4 speed it wasnt much of a powerhouse but if you put it in low you could pull a house down


----------



## FurFishGame (Jul 21, 2013)

1970 1/2 ton, 2nd engine, 3rd clutch, 2nd plow mount, heavily used. still rocks and rolls, she aint no automatic 6.7 power stroke but she gets it done!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

1980 Ford L8000. All set to plow for Mass Highway for the 2013/14 winter season. She's rusty but she just keeps on going, and going, and going........

Sometimes you have to be part McGuyver to keep her lights and heat going but she just pushes snow year after year.


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Dj give that truck to Rondeau


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd pay alot of money for this truck it looks like its in mint shape


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

69 ford and getting it ready this weekend. Has a 300 straight 6, granny four speed and everything is manual .. Gets power steering , new floor and inner fenders as well as cab mounts this summer


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

.5racer;1668726 said:


> 69 ford and getting it ready this weekend. Has a 300 straight 6, granny four speed and everything is manual .. Gets power steering , new floor and inner fenders as well as cab mounts this summer


Battlewagon!


----------

